# A few warmouth



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Yesterday the weather cleared, radar looked good, so headed to the river about 1 pm with a couple of fishing partners from our local senior fishing club. First time for them fishing out of Magnolia Lodge on hwy 3280. We quit about 4:30

I actually did a fair amount of bass casting which is unusual for me. I'm a poor caster getting back up under brush and limbs, but caught a few warmouth on a 1/4 oz spinner baitr Didn't get a bite on minnows......strange. 

Fished the same lake last Wed and the river was running through the swamp in places into the lake. Yesterday that had stopped so the river is apparently down a little more. 
Looks like a good week coming up weather wise.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice catch! Did those crappie hit the spinnerbait too?


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Impressive! Warmouth are possibly my favorite freshwater fish to catch. (And eat) But I'm not nearly as good at the catching part as you are.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Nice mess of fish, time to heat up the grease.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Looks like some good eating. I am not a good caster either, get hung up all the time, but fun when you get one on.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*jigs*



Bodupp said:


> Nice catch! Did those crappie hit the spinnerbait too?


Got the crappie on curly tail jigs. The warmouth were in shallow water with structure or right close to the shore. Had a good number of strikes that I missed. Didn't have any smaller spinner baits. May have done better on hooking with 1/8 oz or smaller spinners like a Beatle Spin or Road Runner.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

johnboatjosh said:


> Impressive! Warmouth are possibly my favorite freshwater fish to catch. (And eat) But I'm not nearly as good at the catching part as you are.


What do you like so much about war mouth? Just curious.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

tips n tails said:


> What do you like so much about war mouth? Just curious.


They fight well for their size, I think they look pretty, and I think they're good to eat. What's not to like?


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

nice mess right there!


----------



## Triton1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Very nice war mouths. Way to go. Aggressive little monsters, aren't they? :thumbsup:


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

tips n tails said:


> What do you like so much about war mouth? Just curious.



The best think I like about warmouth is the catch'n part! The eat'n part is secondary but I like that too.


----------

